# In for some trouble now



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

That's right, I have attained my 30th post.. lots of stimulating and thought provoking photographs to follow!ray:

This one here is just me and one of my favorite smokes this week.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats, Rob. Post away, brother!!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

This guy is going places! Let the good times roll, hahahaha


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

*HAPPY 30th !!*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Bring 'em on, Rob! Most Puffers like to see pictures, I know I do. It helps me to understand what is being written :bounce:


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks y'all. I'll do my best..


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

I gotta get teh hang of shooting these cigars. I spend a lot of time at the beach, but how am I ever going to keep these smokes dry?


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

smokin surfer said:


> I gotta get teh hang of shooting these cigars. I spend a lot of time at the beach, but how am I ever going to keep these smokes dry?


Thats ok... you can keep posting pics like that one instead. :smokin:


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Wish I spent a lot of my time at the beach. This years vacation was my first time ever to even see the ocean and I'm 33 years old lol. Keep up the good work Rob.


----------

